# As a driver, Would you Report Another Uber Driver?



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hell, yes. What an asshole.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with a SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver at my house within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also a uber driver??


I probably wouldn't report him maybe he was just having a bad day I'm sure he didn't expect you to tip and maybe he didn't want to go to the airport I wouldn't reply to anyone unless they're basically driving drunk or dangerously driving


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I would definitely report him. He could've made easy $10 on airport run and he was only 5 mins away. No excuse for his behavior.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

He called to see where you were going to see if it were worth his time. It wasn't good enough for him so he forced you to cancel. I would have said somewhere far get him all excited then imagine his jaw drop when he sees luggage. That would be priceless.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

I probably would report him.No excuse 
for what he did, but he didn't create this MAD world of uber.We all know who did.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If he was in a $0.65 per mile or similar market, then what he's doing makes complete sense.

But this is a $1.30 per mile city. 

Go ahead and report him if it makes you feel better, but he's likely going to quit anyway when rates drop in Minneapolis soon.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

He understood you. He'll get caught. No need to report him. They are watching his cancel rate. always best to communicate by text. Those get reviewed. Nice and clean.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Have you tried being a driver yet? Jump in for a week or two. Then jump out quick.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Reporting him because he didn't want to pick you up? Why be so butt-hurt? Atleast he let you know upfront consider yourself lucky


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Oooooo...

But may I ask a question? Did you give your new driver a 5* rating?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

On the other hand, I do agree with what someone else said about requesting that ****** and cancelling on his ass after you tell him you're going on a 15 mile trip...then when he calls you, hang up on him 

I'm all for revenge.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

If you told the driver you had a tip for him he would have arrived 5 minutes faster and shined your shoes


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

No! No matter what don't snitch. Never know when u may need his help.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Ask to start the trip then cancel it so you can rate him a 1 star (if riders can rate on a ride they cancel), minimum fare is less than the $5 cancel fee and he gets less.

I get that the lower prices suck, but no need to be an a-hole to the riders (especially riders that do tip).

Had a story from a pax that their previous ride was an old man in a minivan that wouldn't go over 60 on the freeway, and he still had 2 child seats and his dry cleaning in his van, forcing one of the passengers to sit up front instead of next to her friend.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I probably wouldn't report him maybe he was just having a bad day I'm sure he didn't expect you to tip and maybe he didn't want to go to the airport I wouldn't reply to anyone unless they're basically driving drunk or dangerously driving


^^^
Nice thing about Uber is that if you're having a bad day you can log off. 
If he was having a bad day he should have just chilled for a while and then come back on.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Can't blame him for being like that, Uber's rates forced him to work the way he does, unethical, but if he gotten a fair rate he would've picked up anyone....


I don't like what he did, but i wouldn't snitch on him, i would send him a text that i am also a driver and i never do shady practices like this, maybe get him to think about it a little. If you report him, no doubt he will be deactivated, Uber have zero tolerance on this kind of stuff


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Reporting him because he didn't want to pick you up? Why be so butt-hurt? Atleast he let you know upfront consider yourself lucky


But, he didn't let him know up front. The poster had to call him back. If driver wasn't going to pick him up he should have told him on first call.

I'd report him.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I doubt if I would take the effort to report him. However, every time somebody does not accept a Ping because of length of trip, means somebody else gets that Ping perhaps having to drive farther. I get it, this is not a team sport, but in that case any meager attempt at Driver solidarity is due to fail.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

It's amazing that you are contemplating whether or not to rat him out. I commend you for what its worth
A vast majority of Riders are Sociopaths that are only concerned about themselves

Uber On?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like it's the "Uber way" I used to go and get everyone within 15 minutes, X or XL, then after realizing Uber's 20% can easily be 40% and so can the 28% on XL, and feeding a SUV, I have had a bad case of "the ****its" in the past before rate cuts….it's a chronic case now at 75 cents


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

We might need John Quinones to weigh in on this


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Nice thing about Uber is that if you're having a bad day you can log off.
> If he was having a bad day he should have just chilled for a while and then come back on.


Having a bad day does not give driver the right to make someone lose a flight. This could have cost rider hundreds of dollars.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Honestly at these rates pax will get screwed it's inevitable. Drivers won't give a shit and pax will suffer. I'd be afraid to not tip my driver upfront because pissed people drive shitty and don't give a fux. At a certain point


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Having a bad day does not give driver the right to make someone lose a flight. This could have cost rider hundreds of dollars.


call a ****ing friend if you need a desperate ride, I am not your friend, I owe you nothing and I can not be expected to loose money, Uber did this NOT ME , I do have some sympathy for the foolish pax that thinks I'm coming 20 minutes out of my way for $2.40 but it's not happening, I see this happening all the time and is Uber's downfall resulting in unreliability


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Request a real Taxi Company the next time that way the driver will get pay a descent salary. Uber does not provide proper insurance coverage.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> call a ****ing friend if you need a desperate ride, I am not your friend, I owe you nothing and I can not be expected to loose money, Uber did this NOT ME , I do have some sympathy for the foolish pax that thinks I'm coming 20 minutes out of my way for $2.40 but it's not happening, I see this happening all the time and is Uber's downfall resulting in unreliability


Then stop driving for Uber. Or at least be a decent human being and let the rider know you aren't taking him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Request a real Taxi Company the next time that way the driver will get pay a descent salary. Uber does not provide proper insurance coverage.


That is exactly what will happen if pax get fed up with Uber drivers. Interesting thing is Uber and all its drivers were bashing taxi drivers for exact same reason.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Report him. I did. I had a driver call me and ask where I was going and then cancelled when it wasn't where he wanted to go. And this was at $1.65 mile rates. He missed the $15 fare and the $10 tip the driver that did accept got. Was the second time I had this guy and he called both times about where I was going. Guess the first trip fit his criteria.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Then stop driving for Uber. Or at least be a decent human being and let the rider know you aren't taking him.


THIS IS RIDE SHARE, who says we have to share, Uber said I could make $1,600 a day, if I feel like it then I'll do it, I can't stop stupid on pax behalf, they knew they had a flight, PLAN a PLAN, don't bully me or another mistreated lied to Uber fool


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


You never know everyone have his own issue so .
As you said we r all a driver .
Just forgot it .


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

I think eventually Uber will be relegated to:


Rich Tweens going house to house on Friday and Sat nights
Over Privileged Drunken 20 Somethings going to and from Bars
Bus and Train rider upgrades/migrants
Nefarious house hoppers (drugs, prostitution, etc)
Wow, that sums up about 80% of my riders

The reduction in driver quality will scare away professionals looking for reliable transport for business and pleasure
As soon as the Yuppie types find out we don;t have our tongues buried in their asses anymore, hopefully they will go away

JJ


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber or Lyft is only lunch money. 
Professional drivers do not driver for cheap Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't report the driver. You know it is Uber itself which forced him into making you cancel. He has to keep up his acceptance rate. Don't you?

This is the unnatural effect of Uber's crazy experiments on us. We are like rats in their maze. **** UBER!


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Having a bad day does not give driver the right to make someone lose a flight. This could have cost rider hundreds of dollars.


I think what this will soon come down to is: if you want to get somewhere, don't call Uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I think what this will soon come down to is: if you want to get somewhere, don't call Uber.


Yes, and that will affect ALL drivers, not just the ones that cancelled riders.

But, my point was that if driver didn't want to take pax, he should have told him, so he could call someone else.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


hell yes report him. We don't need drivers for Uber like that.

DO IT.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

just got a X (75c) ping sitting at home, Uber says 9 min ETA, map quest says 14 and 18 based on current traffic, after getting a better look on map quest I know it could be 25, F that, it's a wealthy area, cabs will not come this far out, sure the pax would be happy to get good service and pay $2.50 a mile but at 75c, way to go Uber another stranded rider, 5 pings later


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Report him. I did. I had a driver call me and ask where I was going and then cancelled when it wasn't where he wanted to go. And this was at $1.65 mile rates. He missed the $15 fare and the $10 tip the driver that did accept got. Was the second time I had this guy and he called both times about where I was going. Guess the first trip fit his criteria.


Fayetteville, Arkansas?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's really not much of an excuse for that. I got pissed about the rate cuts and Uber's cheating on the bonuses, started to get a little more ugly and surly, resenting the pax and then I realized I need to just stop driving, 2 weeks clean now, the dt's are starting to go away and I feel more at peace.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

NWAüber said:


> Fayetteville, Arkansas?


Not me.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> No! No matter what don't snitch. Never know when u may need his help.


Amen!


----------



## ubervictim (Feb 2, 2015)

Riders are just as guilty as uber. If you wanna pay half or a third of what a cab costs youre not gonna get good service. Uber has made this situation and by being good little servants we are enabling them to continue to abuse


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Oooooo...
> 
> But may I ask a question? Did you give your new driver a 5* rating?


I always give 5 and i also tipped him $6.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

5 stars for you too !


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

In future, the way to report to Uber but still keep your hands clean is to write what you think is an infraction in a text to the driver. You've made your point, and it's up to Uber to see how many times the guy does it. You had a chance to vent and can walk away Knowing the guy now has a paper trail on his infraction and you can go on and have a happy life He can even reply to you whatever bogus excuse he normally uses and so both sides of the story are there.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> No! No matter what don't snitch. Never know when u may need his help.


Hope I am close when I need his help or I'll be on my own..


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Just cancel and get another driver. He doesn't have to take you anywhere. Stop whining, for Christ sake!

I would have come to pick you up and negotiated a better rate for me. Say $20, contract says it ok.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If a passenger texts me any stupid words unrelated to my eta or location, CANCEL DNC. You came at this poor ****er with shit about his acceptance rate, hyper-litigating his decision to come drive your ass or not? And now you want him fired? **** you.

Any pax admits to being an uber driver past or present, 2*. Sorry but you ****ers are so so so much more trouble than you’re actually worth.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Having a bad day does not give driver the right to make someone lose a flight. This could have cost rider hundreds of dollars.


It's called the market mechanism (aka Ubernomics). You get what you pay for.

You want to pay almost nothing to be taken to the airport (i.e. a very cheap UberX rate) ? Then you have to accept the risks of using such a super low cost service. And that includes missing your flight. You want to get taken to the airport in a classier way, no risk of missing your flight, etc ? Then pay what it costs. Order UberBlack or a reliable limo or taxi service.

You can't have your cake and eat it too. Either you pay the necessary money for such a service or you can't expect to get such service.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> It's called the market mechanism (aka Ubernomics). You get what you pay for.
> 
> You want to pay almost nothing to be taken to the airport (i.e. a very cheap UberX rate) ? Then you have to accept the risks of using such a super low cost service. And that includes missing your flight. You want to get taken to the airport in a classier way, no risk of missing your flight, etc ? Then pay what it costs. Order UberBlack or a reliable limo or taxi service.
> 
> You can't have your cake and eat it too. Either you pay the necessary money for such a service or you can't expect to get such service.


I'm beginning to think Kalanick is right by taking out the "human" element in this industry.

If you can't make money, stop driving. It is not the passengers fault that YOU decide to drive for Uber.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

observer said:


> I'm beginning to think Kalanick is right by taking out the "human" element in this industry.
> 
> If you can't make money, stop driving. It is not the passengers fault that YOU decide to drive for Uber.


You can't expect to get Ruth's Chris Steak House quality of beef paying McDonalds hamburgers prices.

It is the passenger's choice to use a better and more costly or a worse and cheaper service. Nobody is at fault. It is called freedom of choice and free market.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No! jus cancel, plenty of hungry drivers out there.

Just put him on your do not request list.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> You can't expect to get Ruth's Chris Steak House quality of beef paying McDonalds hamburgers prices.
> 
> It is the passenger's choice to use a better and more costly or a worse and cheaper service. Nobody is at fault. It is called freedom of choice and free market.


I don't think the passenger ordered Ruth's, he ordered Mickey D's, and got a Jack in the Box .

But, listen my point is that driver is making ALL drivers look bad. There would have been no harm in telling pax on FIRST call that that run was unprofitable. He didn't even do that on SECOND call really, he just pretended to not understand.

Put yourself in the passengers shoes, how would you feel if you were going on a trip and almost missed it. How would missing a flight affect your plans and how much would it cost you for another ticket.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

poiss


observer said:


> I don't think the passenger ordered Ruth's, he ordered Mickey D's, and got a Jack in the Box .
> 
> But, listen my point is that driver is making ALL drivers look bad. There would have been no harm in telling pax on FIRST call that that run was unprofitable. He didn't even do that on SECOND call really, he just pretended to not understand.
> 
> Put yourself in the passengers shoes, how would you feel if you were going on a trip and almost missed it. How would missing a flight affect your plans and how much would it cost you for another ticket.


I agree that the driver that the OP refers to acted horribly. No doubt about that.

But what riders need to understand is that they have a choice. They can use UberX and possibly get that type of driver, or use a more expensive service and have high certainty that they will get to the airport on time.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I agree that the driver that the OP refers to acted horribly. No doubt about that.
> 
> But what riders need to understand is that they have a choice. They can use UberX and possibly get that type of driver, or use a more expensive service and have high certainty that they will get to the airport on time.


I was at the Uber office a few days ago. I had to wait a fair amount of time to get done what I needed. While waiting I was seating next to 3 Uberstaff that were "processing" new drivers being onboarded. Some of them had gotten a new car via Uberfinancing (some people are still falling for that).

Listening to their conversation, it was easy to infer that the average IQ of those new drivers being onboarded was quite below normal. Some really seemed to have been at the level that would have been classified as mental ******ation according to the old DSM. It is just the reality of what UberX is becoming more and more: a sub-par service.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Are these drivers who are saying not to snitch the same ones who have also been shady? Report the A-hole! Forcing you to cancel is BS, this business model is designed to circumnavigate the muddy waters that the taxi industry has for years blessed us with their shit! Sounds like this driver and some of these "snitches get stiches" drivers are former taxi losers themeselves.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> Are these drivers who are saying not to snitch the same ones who have also been shady? Report the A-hole! Forcing you to cancel is BS, this business model is designed to circumnavigate the muddy waters that the taxi industry has for years blessed us with their shit! Sounds like this driver and some of these "snitches get stiches" drivers are former taxi losers themeselves.


Yep this 100%. You are operating your own business and choose to use Uber to get business. Just because you have made poor life decisions where you act like Uber is your employer and you have no where else to go in the world to make money, you should not be taking it out on someone who has no part in it. The way people are married to Uber and hold a never ending grudge is hilarious. Time for a lot of you to make some serious life decisions and changes


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> ... this business model is designed to circumnavigate the muddy waters that the taxi industry has for years blessed us with their shit! .


Those "muddy waters" are created by the working conditions that Uber only makes muddier. They are recreating all the problems of the taxi industry, only with astronomically more BS and even less respect for the drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


I wouldn't. I'd request Lyft or a taxi and let Uber deal with the blowback of having a culture of not giving a **** about anyone.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber doesn't care about "you" because there are 5 more behind you. Is the turn-over rate a concern? Absolutely, and it is something they will need to address before their IPO. Uber makes me upset about a few things, but get over it. Drivers shouldn't be cut-throat, but we also shouldn't put up with enabling the bottom 10% of drivers who SUCK.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> Uber doesn't care about "you" because there are 5 more behind you. Is the turn-over rate a concern? Absolutely, and it is something they will need to address before their IPO. Uber makes me upset about a few things, but get over it. Drivers shouldn't be cut-throat, but we also shouldn't put up with enabling the bottom 10% of drivers who SUCK.


I think you are giving Uber Headquarters credit for a little more smarts than they deserve. They know a lot about software but they are idiots on the economics of transportation.

I strongly suspect that they think the high turnover is a feature, not a bug. They are wrong about this. They are currently imagining this will be solved by switching to autonomous cars! The more fools, they.

Their IPO, whenever it comes about, will be more about what their equally stupid investors believe, than about the actual viability of their business model.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Uber wont fire him just because YOU complained. They'll send him a email telling him to watch it. But I'd still report him. He sounds like a loser. No way he should be calling you asking questions about where you are going. If he acts this way all of the time it will catch up with him quick. Guys like that give us all a bad rap.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pokerchampion (Feb 8, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> On the other hand, I do agree with what someone else said about requesting that ****** and cancelling on his ass after you tell him you're going on a 15 mile trip...then when he calls you, hang up on him
> 
> I'm all for revenge.


Can you request a specific driver? They told me I couldn't be requested and I have many clients that want me to drive them again. Uber wouldn't lie to me, would they?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Request a real Taxi Company the next time that way the driver will get pay a descent salary. Uber does not provide proper insurance coverage.


POST # 27 / @MoneyUber4 : ♤♡♢♧ OOPS!

DECENT salary : What Cabbies make.
"DESCENT" salary : What UberXers suffer.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> Uber doesn't care about "you" because there are 5 more behind you. Is the turn-over rate a concern? Absolutely, and it is something they will need to address before their IPO. Uber makes me upset about a few things, but get over it. Drivers shouldn't be cut-throat, but we also shouldn't put up with enabling the bottom 10% of drivers who SUCK.


Playing on loop in Uber's corporate hq, the Uber theme song:


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Pokerchampion said:


> Can you request a specific driver? They told me I couldn't be requested and I have many clients that want me to drive them again. Uber wouldn't lie to me, would they?


POST # 66 / @Pokerchampion: ♤♡♢♧

Chortle. Gentle sarcasm is lost on
#{T}RUTHLESS LEADER but not on
this Bison!

Another Member Posted a "TVclip" of
the Progressive Insurance Ad that por-
trayed the two male antagonists (a/k/a
"The Competition") with Younger Guy
remarking, with astonishment...
"¡No mas Pantalones!" as he frantically
slaps at his flaming trouser-remainders.

To answer your question: "Natch. The Self-
Important Glitterati of #FUBER although
accused of Snake Oil Sales reserve THEIR
right (or wrong) to "Premeditated Prevari-
cation with a Smile".


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27 / @MoneyUber4 : ♤♡♢♧ OOPS!
> 
> DECENT salary : What Cabbies make.
> "DESCENT" salary : What UberXers suffer.


Thank you for the correction. 
Riders wants super service for $0.99 price + a free bottle of water + pop corn + cheers from drivers + new cars + no tips. 
Sum does not add up.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I certainly would and I encourage riders to report such drivers to Uber! Drivers with that attitude should be cab drivers or are already former cab drivers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Try telling that to LT NYC Cab Driver.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

What Uber should do is to pay the drivers what they signed up for in the beginning. 
Pulling the rug out from under a driver a couple of months down the road is just fkn nasty. 
The original contract should stand (if there ever was one) and let the drivers with Santander leases at least make the kind of money that they were promised when they signed up.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Uber is a ride share platform which means it matches riders with drivers. So it should allow us to see the destination before hand and let us decide if we want to SHARE our ride with that rider but of course it does not let us do that and it was not a problem before the rate cuts. Even if your city is at 1.6/mile its still less than a cab and since we are NOT cab drivers we are using UBER to share our ride we dont have to care about the rules or ethics we can decide whether we want to pick you up for a $10 fare since he would probably be coming back empty. As for the tip 99% uber riders don't tip so he wouldn't know you would tip. I wouldn't report him because this is the culture uber has started. Why do Uber riders expect better service than cabs at 75% less fare than cabs?

*To answer your question: NO you should NOT report him!*


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Uber is a ride share platform which means it matches riders with drivers. So it should allow us to see the destination before hand and let us decide if we want to SHARE our ride with that rider but of course it does not let us do that and it was not a problem before the rate cuts. Even if your city is at 1.6/mile its still less than a cab and since we are NOT cab drivers we are using UBER to share our ride we dont have to care about the rules or ethics we can decide whether we want to pick you up for a $10 fare since he would probably be coming back empty. As for the tip 99% uber riders don't tip so he wouldn't know you would tip. I wouldn't report him because this is the culture uber has started. Why do Uber riders expect better service than cabs at 75% less fare than cabs?
> 
> *To answer your question: NO you should NOT report him!*


You must be, or should be, a former/current taxi driver. This is a toxic attitude. You're providing a service, in a service industry, and you agreed to the terms when you started. This type of work is what you make of it. Putting forth some effort every night pays out huge in tips. Find your niche and put on a friendly face. If you can't handle the bad with the good, get out.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> You must be, or should be, a former/current taxi driver. This is a toxic attitude. You're providing a service, in a service industry, and you agreed to the terms when you started. This type of work is what you make of it. Putting forth some effort every night pays out huge in tips. Find your niche and put on a friendly face. If you can't handle the bad with the good, get out.


I have never a drove a cab! Service industry? No uber itself says its a ride share I dont provide service! When I started fares were high and if you read the term the driver has the right to choose whether they want to take you or not! Shine their shoes and yet they wont tip! Like Ive said in many posts and many others have, too there are no tips from uber riders!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> You must be, or should be, a former/current taxi driver. This is a toxic attitude. You're providing a service, in a service industry, and you agreed to the terms when you started. This type of work is what you make of it. Putting forth some effort every night pays out huge in tips. Find your niche and put on a friendly face. If you can't handle the bad with the good, get out.


UBER does not own our cars nor life. We are independent drivers. 
We should have a vote on every decision that UBER takes. 
UBER should not dictate what do we want to get paid. 
We signed up to be partners of the service not sirvients of a partner that dictate 20% commission payment + demant to take every rider + no tip.

Uber is not a partner.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> if you read the term the driver has the right to choose whether they want to take you or not! Shine their shoes and yet they wont tip! Like Ive said in many posts and many others have, too there are no tips from uber riders!


You probably don't read instructions well either. Uber's policy stating that a driver has the ultimate choice is in reference to a non-binding contract to provide a service. What Uber means is that if someone requests a ride and you show up to more than the appropriate number of passengers, rude or abusive riders, or any other inappropriate activity the driver has the right to terminate the request. Yes you maintain the ability to ignore requests, however, it will cost you guarantees. Any other forms of abusing the request system to maintain acceptance percentages is not a right of yours.

In respect to working for tips, I never did more than make polite conversation with my passengers last night and made $60 in tips. I don't kiss ass, I let the passenger pick their music, and I talk if they want to talk with me. This is in every sense of the term, a service industry. Get used to it, and good luck if you can't.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber is not a real job. It is only our LUNCH MONEY. An application on our phones. It could be deleted any time we want.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> You must be, or should be, a former/current taxi driver. This is a toxic attitude. You're providing a service, in a service industry, and you agreed to the terms when you started. This type of work is what you make of it. Putting forth some effort every night pays out huge in tips. Find your niche and put on a friendly face. If you can't handle the bad with the good, get out.


^^^
75% less than cabs and about 50% less than a Metro bus. 
I'm not an Uber driver/"partner" because I'm here in Vegas, but I drive because 1) I like to drive, and 2) I really like meeting people. And I'm really great with dealing with people, if I might dislocate my shoulder patting myself on the back. 
But like I stated in an earlier post on this thread, if somebody is really having an unmanageable day, the nice thing about Uber is that you can log off for a while, chill for a while, and then come back on. 
Pull into an Ihop, have some pancakes and coffee and then reassess your day (or life) and then come back on with hopefully a different and better outlook.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Doober: I don't get it. So you're not a uber driver but you're Uber-Doober and just like to drive. Not good with people and like to spend time contemplating the future at Ihop. So why are you here? Open question.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Doober: I don't get it. So you're not a uber driver but you're Uber-Doober and just like to drive. Not good with people and like to spend time contemplating the future at Ihop. So why are you here? Open question.


^^^
Huh? 
Oh well, I might as well reply. 
Two days before Uber was shut down here in Nevada, I was accepted even though what really pissed me off is that my CLA250 is only eligible for X. 
My being here and commenting as an actual professional driver who takes mandatory random drug tests at least a couple of times a year (At my own expense), had to be fingerprinted by the Sheriff's department (At my own expense), had to actually take a physical and eye test (At my own expense), and actually PAY $5.00 every time I entered the airport out of my own pocket from the transponder in the car, I think actually qualifies me to comment on this board even more so than Uber riders that slink onto the board for their own satisfaction. 
If the mods on the board don't like me here, they can delete me. 
Your comment above is at least confrontational for whatever reason, and at most, angry.
BTW, I see that you're in L.A. where I used to drive my own Lincoln Executive L (At my own expense) for one company that used Owner/Operators. 
I'm one of those people that you might have seen driving the limos or sedans that are lined up in front of Terminal 4's VIP drop off (American Airlines) or Terminal 7 (United) or maybe even the Bradley terminal early in the morning. 
Forget Terminal 1 because those people come in on pogo sticks and/or Uber.

I don't contemplate life while at an Ihop, but I did like the gathering of the other limo drivers over at the 7-11 on Manchester just outside of LAX at 4 or 5 in the morning for coffee. Try it sometime. You might like it. 
Talk to some of those guys that are thrashing it out driving for a living. A lot of them could hand you your ass for making somewhat less than educated comments about who posts on this board. 
They could all be on here giving priceless advice to drivers of any slant. 
Also, in closing, there are limo companies that will hire on a part time basis in L.A. and maybe you should try it for a while. Driving is an addiction, which actually is the reason for me applying to Uber last year.... even AFTER reading this site but before joining.
I haven't looked at your profile, but something tells me that you're either young and or inexperienced which I can overlook and take with a grain of salt. I was there once.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I Uber as a passenger quite frequently, and when they call me and ask me where I'm going.. I tell them, don't worry, I'll put the destination in the app. Five minutes is not far to drive for a ride. Even if it is only a $10 fare. Shit, we get fares that are $4 all the damn time here in Jax. That dude needs an attitude adjustment. I'd report him. I work at a higher standard and I expect others to do the same. Otherwise the bad ones give us all a bad name.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Doober: 
Fair enough. You answered the question.
I do take exception to the idea that some of those (LA limo guys) could (inference might?) hand me my ass for making _less than educated_ comments. That's not only confrontational or maybe angry - I call it street talk. You know what I'm saying. 
And don't bother looking at my profile. I'm neither green or inexperienced.
I'll call this a draw. And I don't block or delete anybody. Just keep your distance and it'll be fine.


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


No, I would not report him. Screw you and your $6 tip. 6 am are you kidding me. You are a cheap person. Pay the man . He left his family and children , working early hours, exposed to danger and ass holes like you. You should pay him at least double the pooper fee plus a real tip , *****! Like maybe a $20 plus you open the door for him! Screw you you are a Kalinck Lover!!!! Dude


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

observer said:


> But, he didn't let him know up front. The poster had to call him back. If driver wasn't going to pick him up he should have told him on first call.
> 
> I'd report him.


Somebody should report you! You are telling you have never done this before? You hypocrite !!!


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


Also, Fesial, you sound ignorant and no sure., why don't you call a cab co. You just want revenge. It's human nature. But against who? A cab driver.
You are an ass hole. Screw Uber that gave morans like you the tools to track that driver. Which is illegal init by itself. Where in the world you come from dude. Can you do that in your own country. Or, you have the freedom to **** with us her in America only? WTF ?
Pay the man. and thank God for people like him/here for taking care of cheap ass holes like you. Fesial !!!!its an SUV not a Camel.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mofouber said:


> Somebody should report you! You are telling you have never done this before? You hypocrite !!!


Report me for what? No, I have not done this before. No, I am not a hypcrite.

Get your facts straight before calling someone names.


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

Report you for being unkind to your fellw drivers ass hole.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't report him. Karma will catch up. Good for you, bad for him.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


Sorry you went through that Mo.

It's just the way Uber is evolving.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mofouber said:


> Report you for being unkind to your fellw drivers ass hole.


Again, get your facts straight, I am not a driver, and please grow up with the name calling. You aren't in high school.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

sUBERu Outback said:


> You probably don't read instructions well either. Uber's policy stating that a driver has the ultimate choice is in reference to a non-binding contract to provide a service. What Uber means is that if someone requests a ride and you show up to more than the appropriate number of passengers, rude or abusive riders, or any other inappropriate activity the driver has the right to terminate the request. Yes you maintain the ability to ignore requests, however, it will cost you guarantees. Any other forms of abusing the request system to maintain acceptance percentages is not a right of yours.
> 
> In respect to working for tips, I never did more than make polite conversation with my passengers last night and made $60 in tips. I don't kiss ass, I let the passenger pick their music, and I talk if they want to talk with me. This is in every sense of the term, a service industry. Get used to it, and good luck if you can't.


Enjoy it while you can. You are in a new market with a lot of visitors. Once they get wise that you don't need to tip, guess what, tips dry up. At least, that's what my experience was in Raleigh.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Enjoy it while you can. You are in a new market with a lot of visitors. Once they get wise that you don't need to tip, guess what, tips dry up. At least, that's what my experience was in Raleigh.


Wilmington launched 3 months after Raleigh did. A smaller market, with more growth of late, but tips will always come to those who treat users with respect and professionalism. I feel that if you don't become jaded users will continue to believe that they're receiving exceptional service.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

YES!! What are you waiting for ? Get his ass fired.


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Report him, this is not a prison system, in fact, one bad apple can kill us all.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I still can't fathom why Uber even broached the subject of not tipping by tacitly indicating / intimating that the tip is included because people translate words and sentences the way they want to, and of course everybody being cheap, including myself, they think that the tip is included. 
This business is extremely tipcentric no matter what you're driving, whether it's a taxi, sedan, limo or a Hansom in Central Park or a pedicab. 
People get a ride that rivals public transport but don't want to give a tip to some guy whose out there and using his own car? 
Just goes to show how really shallow people are when it comes to thinking about this guy behind the wheel has expenses beyond just filling the tank. 
Not many real thinkers out there. 
Like my cousin years back when I was doing my thing with the shuttle company. 
He didn't look past the actual fare and never thought of driving up to Santa Barbara dead head and then back to LAX all for $68.00... even 20 years ago it wasn't a good deal. LOL.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't report him. You should have identified yourself that you are a Uber driver too. Also, you should have used the promo code for drivers to get a free ride from Uber.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tommy B said:


> Report him, this is not a prison system, in fact, one bad apple can kill us all.


Ha ha that was good!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

sUBERu Outback said:


> Wilmington launched 3 months after Raleigh did. A smaller market, with more growth of late, but tips will always come to those who treat users with respect and professionalism. I feel that if you don't become jaded users will continue to believe that they're receiving exceptional service.


One could infer from your comment that since I am not getting many tips here in Raleigh, I must not be treating my pax with respect and professionalism. I'm going to assume instead that what you meant was that things are a little better in Wilmington and you've been doing well. I've done a couple of thousand trips, my rating is around 4.85, so I think my pax were happy with my "professionalism and respect". When I felt I was starting to resent them, I stopped driving. When I first started in May, got a lot of tips and it has slowly tappered off as people figured out they don't need to tip. Also, I was driving a lot of college students for very short trips, hard to see any tip action there. I think that other drivers would agree that as a market matures, the tip revenue goes down, all else being equal.


----------



## jeerar (Dec 4, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> My Flight was at 7.30 am on Saturday Morning . So I requested Uber from my house around 6 am. This dude with an SUV picks up the ping... The Estimate time is 5 minutes. So he calls me right away and asks me where i am going. I Told him airport, which is just a $10 ride. I usually do tip an additional $6 as well. He hangs up the phone. I can see him on the app just sitting there. i called him and asked him whats the hold up? He tells me it's gonna take him 30 minutes and so if i cant wait to go ahead and cancel the trip. I am livid at this time as I dont want to be late for my flight. I asked him why would you take a trip if you're not ready or is it because you dont want a short trip or it is because you dont want to mess up your acceptance rate? He can't even understand my questions and he just hangs up again. I cancelled my trip and thank God i got a new driver picked me up within 5 minutes. If I report him, I am sure Uber will fire him....This was saturday and i have not yet reported him to Uber!! So my question is: would you report such idiotic driver to uber given the fact you're also an uber driver??


It's "rideshare" not a cab. It's his car. His rules. Wth is going on? Why is this even a question?


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

jeerar said:


> It's "rideshare" not a cab. It's his car. His rules. Wth is going on? Why is this even a question?


I suppose your opinion is the end-all, this is a question because there are good points to be expressed.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> I suppose your opinion is the end-all, this is a question because there are good points to be expressed.


^^^
Yup, you're right. 
Not picking up and hanging up on the potential passenger is a double edged sword. 
Mark my words that when the word gets around that this a practice with drivers, people are going to start telling the drivers that they are going someplace fifteen miles away and then just tell them that they want to get left off at some store three miles away instead.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jeerar said:


> It's "rideshare" not a cab. It's his car. His rules. Wth is going on? Why is this even a question?


It's not "rideshare". He is driving a cab. Not his rules. Ubers rules. No question about it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

observer said:


> It's not "rideshare". He is driving a cab. Not his rules. Ubers rules. No question about it.


^^^
Independent Contractor, not employee.


----------



## jeerar (Dec 4, 2014)

yup. Uber won.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Independent Contractor, not employee.


That has not been determined, yet. And it wouldn't matter anyway, because Uber sets the rules not the drivers.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

I try to cut my fellow drivers some slack when I take a ride, but I once had a driver with a filthy car. We're talking a pile of clutter on her front seat, so I couldn't sit up front as I prefer to, food bits and assorted trash on her backseat floormats, and what looked like kids' toys on the back seat itself. To make things worse, she was using a bluetooth device to speak my destination into her Android phone, which is good in theory, but when I told her I needed to go to the bank a few blocks away before going to the final stop (which would have been a decently long run) she completely melted down. Started screaming about how she could not do two stops, dropped her phone, then accidentally ended my ride because she didn't know how to navigate the Lyft app properly. 

Did I mention she was a 4.6 rating? ........Yeah. I cut the trip short after 2 blocks, gave her a 1-star rating and wrote Lyft a long ass email detailing my horrific experience. Sorry, people like that absolutely do not belong in this line of work. Any monkey can do this job, but there's a minimum standard that even she couldn't uphold.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Odiezilla said:


> food bits and assorted trash on her backseat floormats, and what looked like kids' toys on the back seat itself. .


See? Nobody really wants to pay for a ride in someone's actual private car. So we tell everyone it's not a taxi, it's "ridesharing," and then deactivate drivers who are foolish enough to actually take that seriously?


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Krishna said:


> See? Nobody really wants to pay for a ride in someone's actual private car. So we tell everyone it's not a taxi, it's "ridesharing," and then deactivate drivers who are foolish enough to actually take that seriously?


When has Uber deactivated a driver because of the cleanliness of their interior? Drivers are deactivated for low ratings or their obligatory actions. If you like your own car in a state of disarray then you should be in hog-heaven with the disgusting drivers of the world, but if you're like many civilized car owners of the world then you probably appreciate a clean organized vehicle and loathe it when your own vehicle is filthy.

If drivers want to make money then they should treat this opportunity with the same respect as any other prospective employment. By the apparent attitude of some entitled drivers around here, I'm begining to get an idea of the current labor force that simply does not "get it".


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> When has Uber deactivated a driver because of the cleanliness of their interior? Drivers are deactivated for low ratings or their obligatory actions. If you like your own car in a state of disarray then you should be in hog-heaven with the disgusting drivers of the world, but if you're like many civilized car owners of the world then you probably appreciate a clean organized vehicle and loathe it when your own vehicle is filthy.
> 
> If drivers want to make money then they should treat this opportunity with the same respect as any other prospective employment. By the apparent attitude of some entitled drivers around here, I'm begining to get an idea of the current labor force that simply does not "get it".


I'm just pointing out the obvious, that there is a contradiction between the idea that this is all "not professional, just ridesharing," and the desire of passengers for a professional (but very low cost) ride service.

And the original post was about a Lyft driver, not Uber.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Krishna said:


> And the original post was about a Lyft driver, not Uber.


That's funny, cause I was under the impression that this was an Uber forum. And no, the original post was about an unprofessional Uber driver. Stick to the thread.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> That's funny, cause I was under the impression that this was an Uber forum. And no, the original post was about an unprofessional Uber driver. Stick to the thread.


My apologies, the *quoted* post was about a Lyft driver.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I do cut some drivers some slack. Like the guy who started my trip about a block down the street and found out I was his 3rd ride ever. He was nervous as all hell...but his car was clean and he knew how to drive and he was nice. It was lack of Uber training to blame. Took it upon myself as it was a 20 min ride to help him properly. Rated him a 5 stars and wished him luck.

Others I have reported. Dirty cars, dangerous driving, not showing up in a reasonable amount of time because they were sitting at home and it took them that long to get ready making me late.

So ya....I understand the work as much as they do...but when the screw with me I also know the ropes to screw them twice as hard. And I would expect no less from others if I did it to them.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

sUBERu Outback said:


> That's funny, cause I was under the impression that this was an Uber forum. And no, the original post was about an unprofessional Uber driver. Stick to the thread.


The thread might have been about an UBER driver, but no this is not an UBER forum,depsite its name.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

observer said:


> It's not "rideshare". He is driving a cab. Not his rules. Ubers rules. No question about it.


 You're right! When are people going to learn that ridesharing is synonymous to carpooling, not driving strangers around for $$$$.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> He called to see where you were going to see if it were worth his time. It wasn't good enough for him so he forced you to cancel. I would have said somewhere far get him all excited then imagine his jaw drop when he sees luggage. That would be priceless.


Yeah, F those greedy Uber drivers. Who cares if they lose money on a short trip? Besides, he was probably one of those new military guys they are recruiting. Who has time to wait while he puts his prosthetic leg on, I have to get to the airport. Report him, get him fired!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You're right! When are people going to learn that ridesharing is synonymous to carpooling, not driving strangers around for $$$$.


I have made it a point to call it Ridesharing until more drivers get pissed off about it. This way I can target who are the ex-taxi drivers on here. Works every time.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> The thread might have been about an UBER driver, but no this is not an UBER forum,depsite its name.


I guess by that logic Uber is not a technology business despite their claims of not being a transportation company. If that is true, you should go out and get your commercial license immediately. But in all seriousness, why would you attempt to make that argument? I never stated that this was an exclusively Uber Driver's only forum. Stop trolling.


----------

